# 1st salmon smoke



## StlCardz591 (Sep 1, 2019)

My family has been requesting that I smoke some salmon for a while.  Wife purchased a large fillet at Sam’s.  Wondering if this fillet has been previously frozen or do I need to freeze it to kill bacteria before smoking.  

This will be my first attempt at salmon and I prefer not to make everyone sick.  Thinking I will mix up a simple
brine and smoke tomorrow unless i need to freeze first.

Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2019)

It really depends on where you live. Most of the salmon that shows up in the grocery store shelves are frozen on the ship. Farm raised is always frozen I believe, and if you live near the source of the catch then it may not have been frozen. 

Chris


----------

